# HELP - 2nd car Insurance



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Anyone,
Any recommendations for 2nd car Insurance?????
I've got the Skyline insured with max no-claims bonus
I'm buying a 2nd car for round town etc and putting the GT-R in a lock up during the week.
I've tried a few places for insurance but they won't allow any no-claims bonus "transfer" to the other car policy.
SO IS THERE ANY INS CO THAT WILL GIVE ME SAY 2 OR 3 YEARS NCB IN CONSIDERATION OF MY NCB ON THE SKYLINE
Any advice (constructive or otherwise!!) will be greatly recieved
Regards
wroestar


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Same probs*

Watcha Wroestar

Used to have a combined policy but then they stopped it. Sods. Sooooo am using the AA for me second car. They sourced an Insurance Company that 'allowed' me/they gave me the 60% on our second car.

If you get no joy let me know and I'll dig it out for you.

See Ya.

glen


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Insurance*

I have the same prob, had a sunny gti-r and now bought the r32, but had to use all my no claims for the skyline and its still costing me 2k. Now can't get 2nd insurance for sunny and have nooo option but to sell it 
Only other thing you could try is traders insurance but I got fed up of trying.

Luke


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*2nd car insurance*

Wotcha Wroestar,

I have recently bought myself a second car to run around in, and now leave my R33 in my locked up garage during the week, I too had the same trouble with insurance ! I am now insured with A plan on both cars, although I had to insure my second car with them with no no claims bonus, they did however give me a substantial discount because my Skyline is insured with them also. May be worth trying them as they was by far the cheepst on the second car by a long way !!!! and Fully comp with no NCB was cheaper than TPF&T !!!!!!! Plus I am now getting two sets of NCB at the same time ! 

Let us know how you get on.

Cheers 

Shaun.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ring Bell Direct 08705 492000 they have just done my Skyline as a second car and matched the bonus to that of the Sunny!!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Yeah Tigger but your a*

GIRL and always get preferencial treatment   .

glen


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*might have sth to do with the fact that*

twin turbos tigger works in the insurance industry GH.
Call me mr picky but these things help.

Keep on blowin.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Now the truth is out maybe she can organise a club insurance scheme


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Good Idea*

Nick.

Do you think 'Man Breasts' might count for a discount  .

glen

ps. not me its just an errrrrrrrr friend of mine who errrrrrrr wants to know


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

*Update*

Thanks y'all for the help
Hmmmmmmm
The problem seems to be that I got a 6 month ban back in Dec 98. It was for totting up, 2XSP30 + 1XSP60 + transgressing a double white line! As it was in the last 5 years. Seems to be a BIIIIIIIG problem to the insurance companies.
I'm trying to do like Shaun, Skyline garaged during the week and used at w/ends and another car for driving to work in central London. I wouldn't care if the 2nd car was a bit tasty, but its a BL**DY Smart, you know, didy micro bubble thing!!!!! Aghhhhhh 
Oh, I'm not 18 either, I'm over 40! (thats let the cat out of the bag) - Double Aghhhhhhhh 

Shaun
I'm with A-Plan, the best they could come up with was £850!!!

Tigger
Thanks I'll follow up on Bell, and if you are in the industry, I should have a word with you. PM and let me know

Glen
Thanks I may well follow you up on your offer

I rather think as I've been a bit naughty in the past, the insurance companies are falling into line with Uncle Tony's "politically correct" cronies, and as a result I'm now regarded in only a slightly better light than a murderer!!! - I must stress this is IMO. No flack please I'm a bit P*22ed off at the present.
Again thanks again everyone, I'll keep you posted and keep any suggestions coming
Regards
wroestar


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Jon needs cheering up*

Sorry hear about your predicament. I can see that you have been a bit naughty in the past but I suppose we all have - just been lucky and not been caught. I will be trying the above for quotes myself soon.
Don't put the smart down, a chap on beeb 2 tonight (Wrong car, Right car), said his drive in a new porsche 911 he took was like the smart car later Must be ok then.
Seriously you might be down down but the weekends coming. Time to take the GTR for a (below speed limit) blast:smokin: 
Dave


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

If anyone wants any help with their insurance, if you PM me I will try and help!!


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Ta everyone,
Will be off line for a few days (borrowing internet access at the moment) cos my computer hard drive has gone bang!!!!
Thanks Dave for your words......I picked the car up y/day from Abbey after a routine (and hopefully not too expensive) service, and drove home X country.........and all my troubles melted away......sheer enjoyment, both windows down (in the rain) listening to the HKS version of "Freebird" (Jeez that dates me!!).
Anyway, Tigger thanks I'll PM you when I get properly back on-line.......Were you the blond driving on the A25 towards Abbey y/day that nearly caused me to crash into the queue of traffic at the roadworks???.............hope so
Right I'll shut up now
wroestar


----------



## BikerBob (Mar 9, 2002)

*In case your still looking....*

I was in a similar situation some 4 years ago when I owned a cossie. I also had the wifes car insured in my name. When I bought a second run around car for myself, I couldn't get any no claims allowed against it.
I was being quoted £450 ish for an old knacker Prelude. So I got the wife to insure it in her name. This was without any no claims at all - ever . The quote was HUNDREDS cheaper than mine! It seems women can get huge discounts when they haven't any no claims. 
My quote was £450 ish hers was £180. I suppose someone, somewhere thinks it all makes sense.......


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Wroestar, what was I driving....the sunny or the skyline??? it probably was me as I remember the roadworks!


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm back (I never went away) - computer fixed!!!!!
Thanks BikerBob..........only problem is I'm not married hmmmmm and I think getting married is probably a bit extreme (pay an extra few hundred quid or many millions over a long period of time........difficult choice !!)

Tigger............You were driving a very "sober" but smart looking black? R33.......well "sober" compared to your outrageous GTiR at least

Regards
Re-connected wroestar


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

*Try these...*

Try Tett Hamilton Their number is in the back of EVO
they were quite cool with me.

Dunno with all your points though

Draxx


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

mines a very boring dark grey R33, it could have been me


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

no skyline is boring


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

mine is....at the mo....not enough power...the sunny would eat it for breakfast


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

well I should hope so, its in bits on abbeys floor


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Si, have you seen it then??


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

seen what, I though we were leaving all the inuendo on the banter page no seriously seen what?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yeah, no inuendo, i thought you had seen my car in bits at Abbey


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

no, just going of what you said about it being at abbey getting work, sorry for worrying you needlesly, you can sleep easy tonight


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

cheers, am trying to figure out what mods to do to it though,,,


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

depends on what finances you have to throw at it.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

well, i have 2530's to go on, but am contemplating a single....racing the sunny takes most of the money at the moment, just put 34 wheels onto it as well...too many decisions....I just want to try something different with it


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

well the cash, makes it a toss up, looks or performance, looks that will get you decent wheels and tyres, and maybe suspension, other wise, def. exhaust system, induction kit, ecu upgrade, poss front discs and pads. Talk to [email protected], he may do you a good deal.


----------



## Simon H (Mar 28, 2002)

tigger,

p.m'd you


----------

